# Happy Birthday PirateCat!



## kuroshidaku (May 10, 2003)

Cruisin along the boards today I noted PC's new sig. Happy Birthday!, hope you got lots of kittysnacks


----------



## Alzrius (May 10, 2003)

Happy birthday P-Kitty, from one kitty to another! Party like you have lives to spare, just go easy on the 'nip!


----------



## Kilmore (May 10, 2003)

Happy birthday, PC!  High-five!  ow.  Um, medic?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 10, 2003)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Eternalknight (May 10, 2003)

Did you get a nice new kitty litter?


----------



## thalmin (May 10, 2003)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy _BIRTHDAY_ dear Kevin
Happy birthday tooooo youuuuuuuuuuu.



(ouch)


----------



## Piratecat (May 10, 2003)

What a nice way to start the day!

I got a new hammock. It's _like_ kitty litter, only more comfortable to lie down on.  And trust me, I've tried both.


----------



## EricNoah (May 10, 2003)

Hey, Kevin, I went to Amazon to see if you have a wish list AND YOU DON'T.  Isn't that a little thoughtless and inconvenient??  We want to shower you with stuff.  Preferably sharp, pointy books.


----------



## Mark (May 10, 2003)

All he needs is a laptop, a hammock and a wireless connection...

 Happy B-Day, PC!


----------



## Darkness (May 10, 2003)

Happy birthday, bro! Have a good one...


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2003)

Wheee!  Happy birthday, Kev!  I'll buy you a beer tonight if you can make it to The Duke of Wellington for 9pm.  That gives you about 6 hours - just about the time it takes to cross the Atlantic. 

If you don't make it, I'll be very disappointed and upset and cry into my beer alone.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday, PCat.


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2003)

Many happy returns!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *If you don't make it, I'll be very disappointed and upset and cry into my beer alone. *




Until whisked out of your misery by looking at the flirt in a sweet little girl eye directed at ... YOU. Then you'll be thinking who the hell is PirateCat, I'm Morrus the Charmeur Extraordineare.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Angcuru (May 10, 2003)




----------



## orbitalfreak (May 11, 2003)

RE: Angracu's kitty-cat birthday card.
Right-click -> <u>S</u>ave Picture As..


Happy Birthday U!
Happy Birthday to V!
Happy Birthday to everyone!
Happy Birthday from me!


----------



## Tiefling (May 11, 2003)

Heh, your birthday is one day after mine. Wierd. Well, happy birthday to you!


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *RE: Angracu's kitty-cat birthday card.
> *




ARRG!  First Rakeron, now you!  *WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS MESS UP MY NAME!!! WHY!!!!*


----------



## CrazyMage (May 11, 2003)

Well, it ain't "happy birthday", but it is cats playing music.

http://www.rathergood.com/punk_kittens/


----------



## William Ronald (May 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Kevin!!

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 11, 2003)

Hope you had a great day, Kevin.


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 11, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ARRG!  First Rakeron, now you!  WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS MESS UP MY NAME!!! WHY!!!! *




'Cuz I had just spent five hours straight working on a mathematics research paper and was dead tired.

Sorry, Angr... er... Angcuru


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 11, 2003)

Birthday Haiku!

Piratecat today
Is your birthday, so I wish
You all the best, mate.

ta-da!


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Airwolf (May 12, 2003)

It's a little late but it's the thought that counts.


----------

